# Found a Pink Bronze dupe!



## kalice (Aug 2, 2007)

It seems that the Pink Bronze pigment is EXACTLY the same colour as Physicans Formula virtual eyes loose eyeshadow in Metal Sun. I have only the loose powder version, but I imagine the gloss and pencil version would also the be same colour. 

Pink Bronze is on the left, Metal Sun is on the right. There was no primer, on NC35 skin. 












Since I bought the metal sun for a dollar at dollartree, it was definitely a lot cheaper than buying the MAC pigment. There was probably only enough product as a pigment vial...but still a lot cheaper than a pigment overall.


----------

